# SW - Red days help please



## gossamersquare (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi - after signing up to SW online am struggling with lunch ideas.  Have got home made cottage pie with small amount of mash on the ee plan today but think original plan would be best for my diabetes so looking for lunch ideas more than anything please.  I have a small flask that I can take to work, also have microwave as well.

Dont eat salad or raw veg as its yuk!  I need to start planning in advance so any ideas would be gratefully received.  Thanks.


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 16, 2013)

Ooh! I have loads of ideas.  

- Crustless quiche, recipe posted in the Food/carbs section
- Soup, lots of recipes on the SW website and in their soups book
- I count a single Warburtons Thin wholegrain as a Healthy B (not strictly on-plan, but who's going to argue with me after a loss of over 5 stone?)  filled with loads of sliced meat or boiled egg mashed with a little fat-free fromage frais.
- 'Not-sushi' rolls, take sliced ham and wrap around strips of cucumber, pickled beetroot, grated carrot with Philly Light (Healthy A option).

This should keep you going for a while, but re-post if you need more!


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 16, 2013)

And a comment about the cottage pie... If you put cauli mash on top instead of spud, you can make it syn-free on Red.


----------



## gossamersquare (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas.  Re the cottage pie, I made it for the family then my one son said he was working til 9pm and didnt want any and my other son took one look at it and moaned about the lentils so other half and I had half between us and the rest I put into two tubs to bring into work for lunches.  Didnt want it to go to waste.  Normally if I was just doing it for myself I would use swede and carrot mash.

Your quiche and soups sound really good so will go and have a look at recipe section.


----------

